# Good beginner places to ride in Northwest CT



## Greg (Mar 17, 2006)

This forum is getting me amped to try and get back out on my bike. I used ride in an area in Avon, CT several years ago. There was a ton of singletrack up there, but I forget where it was/what it was called. Anyone know of any good places to ride in Northwest CT? I would need some easy singletrack to get back into it...


----------



## bvibert (Mar 17, 2006)

I don't know of any single track, but there are some nice easy trails at White Memorial in Lithcfield.


----------



## Greg (Mar 17, 2006)

bvibert said:
			
		

> I don't know of any single track, but there are some nice easy trails at White Memorial in Lithcfield.


Good idea. I've hiked around there a bit. Probably a more reasonable place to get back into it...


----------



## bvibert (Mar 17, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> Good idea. I've hiked around there a bit. Probably a more reasonable place to get back into it...


Yeah, its a nice close by place to go get in the woods, whether it be by bike, foot, horse, or boat (self powered).


----------



## Marc (Mar 17, 2006)

Greg- check out www.bikerag.com


Look under trail reviews, and then click on the connecticut section (duh).  There's a lot.


Also make friends with the guys at your local bike shop.  Most of them will let you in on their favorite spots.  Plus if you don't do all your own maintenance, it can be nice to have a friend in a shop.  Most will offer advice to you on how to fix stuff if you want to go in that direction.


----------



## skibum1321 (Mar 18, 2006)

There are 3 main sources other than the ones listed above that I would recommend:
1. Bustedspoke.com - same deal as bikerag but maybe some different stuff. You can try the forums there too.
2. The Mtbr forums are a pretty good source too - lots of knowledgable riders there. I think they got rid of trail reviews but I was never a huge fan of their trail reviews anyway.
3. You can and should consider joining your local NEMBA chapter.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 11, 2006)

Greg, I was just at the West Hartford Reservior on Sunday, there's lots of trails to ride there too.  Its not quite in the NW corner, but not too far away either.

Also check out *crankfire.com*, they seem to have a decent number of trail reviews, with maps of some of the routes.  The guy is doing some neat stuff with the Google maps API...


----------



## bvibert (Apr 18, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> Good idea. I've hiked around there a bit. Probably a more reasonable place to get back into it...


So, Greg, did you get out on the bike yet?  I was MTBing up at White Memorial with my wife yesterday afternoon.  We had fun, though we only rode for like an hour...


----------



## Greg (Apr 19, 2006)

bvibert said:
			
		

> So, Greg, did you get out on the bike yet?


Not yet. I still have too many projects to tackle around the house and will for most of this year at least. I'll be lucky to get out at all, much less for an hour...


----------



## Greg (May 13, 2009)

Greg said:


> Not yet. I still have too many projects to tackle around the house and will for most of this year at least. I'll be lucky to get out at all, much less for an hour...



He he he. What a tool I was. Didn't know what I was missing. Although I just didn't have much free time back then. As far as decent beginner riding in Northwest CT, Nass has some mellower options. I still would like to find that place in Avon again too.


----------



## bvibert (May 13, 2009)

I was just going through some of the old threads like this last night.  Some pretty funny stuff to look back on.  A lot has changed in a couple of years.


----------



## jarrodski (May 13, 2009)

its funny how fast you can progress..

if anyone is still looking for novice trails, check Cowels Park in East Granby.  Its off 187 and offers double wide hard pack and some single track, we well as access to the metacomet section between Hatchet hill and 189.  Not bad if you're looking to pedal around with the wifey


----------



## skizilla (May 17, 2009)

*Avon ct area rides*

I live in southwick relatively near by.  WEst Hartford resevoir system is second to none.  Also Check out the huebline tower area and stuff near the metacomet in that area.  Also In east granby in cowles park near the metacomet and offf of the rail trail to a lesser extent. Winding trails in farmington is goodd too.  In simsbury the Ethel Walker property connecting to the town farm road stuff is goo.  And up hear in mass the granville resevoir property off of 57 and "down town" is good.  For really smooth roller coaster like riding Robinson state park in agawam is my favorite.  Finally further away but sceninc and a very good ride bluff point in groton ct.  None of these rides are super hilly other than parts of wh resevoir or granville.


----------



## MR. evil (May 17, 2009)

skizilla said:


> I live in southwick relatively near by. .



Skizilla,
I live in Westfield right on the Southwick / Agawam border. I live on Provin Mt and ride there and at Robinson often. I also love to ride Batchelor Street and Nassahegan down in CT. A bunch of us AZer's ride together on Sunday mornings, if you want to join us for a ride a can fit another bike on my truck.If you ever want to ride send me a PM.


----------

